# Keyboard not working in Team Fortress 2



## tubbsmcfat (Apr 4, 2010)

I cannot move, or shoot. I can type fine outside of TF2 like in MS Word or IE 8 so i cant figure out whatthe problem is. Everything was working fine last night.:4-dontkno


----------



## tubbsmcfat (Apr 4, 2010)

Can someone please help ive been looking for answer all day


----------



## montiaro (Jul 21, 2008)

your suppose to wait something like 48 hours before bumping your thread but did u check your key bindings inside the game? someone could of messed with them or u could have none set at all


----------



## tubbsmcfat (Apr 4, 2010)

It was working yesterday but something got screwed up, ive tried everything


----------



## montiaro (Jul 21, 2008)

so did u check the key binding and they are ok?


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

Can you try a system restore to earlier yesterday. Don't worry it doesn't erase files just reverts your settings to a previous time.

start menu
type "rstrui"
Then choose the time you feel is safest to restore to.


----------



## tubbsmcfat (Apr 4, 2010)

Ive thought sbout a system restore


----------



## montiaro (Jul 21, 2008)

are u using a G15 keyboard?


----------



## tubbsmcfat (Apr 4, 2010)

I got it guys, turns out the keyboard settings werent even set so i had to set them to default

Thanks for your help:wave:


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

It's nice to see you found a solution, and thank you for posting it. :smile: Can you please mark this thread as 'solved' by going to to 'thread tool's and clicking 'Mark thread as solved'?

Thanks.


----------

